# Heavy lifting during 2ww?? Advice needed!!



## mrscass (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello, i need some advice please. I am currently waiting to ovulate before going to my clinic for IUI. It might seem like a very silly question but... When its advised that you shouldnt do heavy lifting during the 2ww, what is classed as heavy lifting?? 
I work in a nursery and it involves lots of picking up the babies. I havent told work about my treatment and i would prefer not too. But im not sure if it will be safe to pick up the children without it affecting my chances of the treatment working. I was thinking about the fact that most women have small children at home and still become pregnant without any problems, but i just dont want to take the risk :-/
i feel really silly for not realising this sooner and actually booking the 2ww off work!!

Any advice would be greatly appreciated 
Thanks xxx


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi   
My work involved lots of heavy lifting when I was on the 2ww so I didn't go in, but by heavy I mean like 30kg! Like you say lots of women not only become pg while they have toddler but also lots of women go through tx and get pg while picking up toddlers. If I were in your shoes I would just be careful, bend at the knees, don't over strain yourself. Try to bend down to some of the bigger toddlers rather than picking them up if you can.  It's just a precaution though, am sure lifting babies will be fine. Good luck with your cycle


----------



## SarSim (Feb 7, 2011)

Could you tell a " little lie" to work & make out you've hurt your back. Just an idea!!
All the best
SarSimx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Just wanted to reassure you, that it honestly doesn't make any difference, as long as your not moving like a huge wardrobe or something like that.

I have a very chunky 3 yr old who I was no different with.  Also went Centre Parc's and rode a bike and went swimming and then put the cases in the car when I had a row with DH .

These little embryo's are so much tougher then we think, but then what they have had to have got through to get here it's not surprising really.

Good luck.

X


----------



## mrsmoomin (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi there

Just read your post and I was in exactly the same position, I am a Childminder so lots of lifting in and out of car seats, cots etc, my advice is just to be as careful as possible, take your time no akward twisting and when your not working put your feet up and enjoy the rest! I also told the little white lye that I had pulled my back, I'm now just approaching 20 weeks and still working fine, just being careful,

Wishing you all the luck in the world! Xx


----------



## mrscass (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for your replies  i think i could possibly tell a little white lie, the girls i work with are fab and im sure they wouldnt mind helping me if they thought i had hurt  my back, and i will just take it as easy as possible. Just want to make sure i do everything i can to give us the best possible chance of the treatment working  Thank you again for your replies xx


----------

